# Nice Combo



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

A nice 601 Red Label and a great Pale Ale from Yazoo Brewery which is right in Nashville, Tennessee. A friend sent me up a 6 pk since he lives down there...GREAT STUFF!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

The reds are very nice, very Nice INDEED! Not had the Pale ale but hey never say never--


----------



## Akaike (Sep 12, 2008)

Nice combo...:dribble:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Everything goes well with a 601 Red!!!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

sofaman said:


> Everything goes well with a 601 Red!!!


Scotty knows what he's talkin bout!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

man, i want some of that brew !!!! and do they have an IPA???


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

redbeard said:


> man, i want some of that brew !!!! and do they have an IPA???


Not sure, but here is their lineup on their site: http://www.yazoobrew.com/yazoopaleale.html


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Not sure, but here is their lineup on their site: http://www.yazoobrew.com/yazoopaleale.html


man that ESB looks realllly reallly awesome


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice looking brew and 'gar brother. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice combo Mario!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Maduro PiPs said:


> A nice 601 Red Label and a great Pale Ale from Yazoo Brewery which is right in Nashville, Tennessee. A friend sent me up a 6 pk since he lives down there...GREAT STUFF!


Great stuff there Sir PiPS! That looks like a winning combo if I've ever seen one. Sweet! 

CD


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

sofaman said:


> Everything goes well with a 601 Red!!!


Ditto!


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Red Label 601! Awesome!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice choices!!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

That looks so good, great pics!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

I have yet to try the 601 line, but I've heard good things.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Thats a tasty looking pair!:dribble:


----------

